# Rainbow Meadow's blend calculator:(



## skyfarms (Dec 27, 2011)

Anyone else notice it's gone???

  I emailed asking about it, and apparently it was taken down due to someone trying to hack the site.  They didn't know if it'd be back up online or be offered as software you could purchase, or if it'd be available at all anymore.

I miss it already.  I hope they bring it back.  Darn hackers!


----------



## lovethyscent (Dec 28, 2011)

Dang I love that calc


----------



## seaturtle (Dec 29, 2011)

I noticed it was gone a couple of days ago. I had been using it quite a bit and really hope it will be back up.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 30, 2011)

Went to look up something today...


----------



## Avalon (Jan 2, 2012)

I sent her an email and asked if she might be willing to accept donations to get it back up and running.  I know I would be willing do donate as it has been an invaluable tool for me for the past several years.  I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2012)

I emailed her as well.  She said they are talking to the creator of the software to see about making it available for purchase if they can't get it back up on the site cost effectively.  I let her know that I would be in line for a copy of this software....


----------

